# Macs get your Antivirus.



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2008)

Apple's antivirus advice 

You know this is of no real surprise to me or many others that will read this I just find it interesting that Mac finally admitted it.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 3, 2008)

It kills me when I hear those people who are so "in love" with Macs yap about "Macs don't get virus'"  It drives me up a wall.


----------



## crushing (Dec 4, 2008)

Apple yanks antivirus advice from its Web site


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2008)

crushing said:


> Apple yanks antivirus advice from its Web site


 
Apple once again proves...Denial is not just a river in Egypt

Having recently dealt with a person who had no security or virus software on their Mac and just could not figure out how someone stole their Identity and surprisingly it seems that all the info they got was from sites they were looking at with their fully unprotected Mac... on road runner.... Somehow I just don't buy into the whole Macs be the safest way to go thing


.


----------



## exile (Dec 4, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Apple once again proves...Denial is not just a river in Egypt
> 
> Having recently dealt with a person who had no security or virus software on their Mac and just could not figure out how someone stole their Identity and surprisingly it seems that all the info they got was from sites they were looking at with their fully unprotected Mac... on road runner.... Somehow I just don't buy into the whole Macs be the safest way to go thing
> .



I'm kind of perplexed about this... how could simply visiting a site make your password available, unless you actually complied with a request to give your password information to the site? If it were that easy&#8212;that simply visiting a site made your identity info available&#8212;why would we have all these hysterically elaborate and idiotic phishing scams bombarding us all the time? At some point, you have to input the info that someone wants, before they can steal it, no? Even if there's a packet sniffer involved...


----------



## crushing (Dec 4, 2008)

It is unfortunate that Apple relies on its relatively small market share in computers as a major security advantage.  It's as if they are saying, "People aren't likely to write malware for the Mac, because the malware writers just won't get the bang for the buck they would with the Wintel market."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2008)

exile said:


> I'm kind of perplexed about this... how could simply visiting a site make your password available, unless you actually complied with a request to give your password information to the site? If it were that easythat simply visiting a site made your identity info availablewhy would we have all these hysterically elaborate and idiotic phishing scams bombarding us all the time? At some point, you have to input the info that someone wants, before they can steal it, no? Even if there's a packet sniffer involved...


 
Without any security software on roadrunner I believe it is now down to minutes or seconds that it takes for a person to take over your computer. Lets out it this way, a training I had to go to about 4 years ago the time was 30 minutes. And I never said password, but it is fairly easy to get most passwords people come up with using brute force or dictionary attacks

They got itineraries of places they were going and called a couple to try and get more info, account numbers stored in the Mac

Also the Mac was left on all the time so likely within 15 minute of it being online they no longer owned that Mac


----------

